# Hiyas :)



## sharpi (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi there I am new to the forum as well as new to smoking meat (and veggies).  I joined to learn from some people who are more "seasoned."

;)

WalkingDude introduced me to the forum and actually is the one who got me interested in learning after hearing about some of the great stuff he has experimented with.  Thanks Walkingdude!

I will probably be pretty quiet at first and read a lot...try some new things and when I start to get comfortable will share some of my results.

Thanks in advance for all the learning tools on the forum!

sharpi


----------



## jts70 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sharpi

Welcome aboard !


----------



## walking dude (Oct 24, 2007)

welcome girl.............

its a great place to learn.......i smoked for years before i found this place.....and i have learned SO much..........

make sure to sign up for Jeff's free 5 day e-course

and take plenty of pics of your smoking endevers.......we like the q-view...

others will be along in abit to welcome you

d8de


----------



## buddy (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey sharpi , welcome to the forum.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Quiet however is unacceptable! I expect to see questions and QViews immediately!

Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  You'll find so much information here and smoking experiences will be phenomenal.

You'll asking yourself "did I make that?"

Have fun!!!


----------



## sharpi (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW!  Thanks already!  Yeah quiet is just to get my feet wet...forum is HUGE!  So I have a lot to learn and check out.  Don't worry though...soon you won't be able to shut me up!

Not to mention that photography is a 25 year hobby for me and I have a sweet Canon SLR.  Expect pictures GALORE!


----------



## tim harty (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey, Just signed up today, I built a double-barrell smoker last winter and have been smoking meat about every weekend(so good). I live in VT so it is hard to find people to bounce ideas off from amd talk to, this will be great. I have to build a bigger smoker this winter any sugestions?


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 24, 2007)

Hiya, sharpi.  Welcome to the forum.  We're glad you're here!  I look forward to those pictures, for sure!

tim, welcome to the forum to you as well.  If you'll start a thread to introduce yourself over on the Roll Call area, it'll give more of us an opportunity to get to know you.  We'll certainly try to help in any way we can.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to you both!


----------



## meowey (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you joined us!  Sign up for Jeff's free 5-day ecourse on smoking basics.  It's  great way to get started.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ,Sharpie and hello from Canada, great place to learn here and the people are simply the best , glad to have you with us .


----------



## squeezy (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome Sharpi to SMF from another Canadian ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Can't wait to see your pix ... I really enjoy good photography!
Make sure you get yourself in some of them too!
I saw your profile pic ... prettier than most around here!


----------



## raypeel (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome Sharpi.  Don't be afraid to ask or think outside the box.  These guys and gals are a great help and quick to answer.


----------



## sharpi (Oct 24, 2007)

Awwwww thanks!

/me blushes.


----------



## drinkdosequis (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome Sharpi.  You have come to a great place.  I have learned so much from everyone here and they are so kind and generous with help and information.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome Sharpi 

Glad the Dude sent you here. 

Sharpi and Tim 

we always need more Q Junkies! Lots to read and learn but if you have questions just ask!

Tim maybe you just need to build a wind break for that smoker. It'll help for sure when winter really hits!

ENjoy


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Quiet is not good, we love questions here


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Sharpi... I love your pens! Ooops, wrong Sharpie... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway, looking forward to your posts, pictures, and of course, free pens...


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the SMF. You'll ease through the learning curve, thanks to the friendly members who can give you great advise.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 24, 2007)

wow rich.......nice to see you back and in front of a computer

welcome back


d8de


----------



## moltenone (Oct 24, 2007)

welcome to the forum Sharpi.


Mark


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Sharpi! Can't wait to see your Qviews!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Sharpi! Glad to have you with us. 

I'm pretty new around here and I can tell you that asking questions will really help your Q to improve faster than just reading (although the reading helps too). Sometimes, even when you do a search for what you want you get SO MUCH information it's just easier to ask than to try and find the one thing you want.

Hoping to hear lots from you... questions, results and Q-view!


----------

